# www.easygolfexchange.co.uk



## palindromicbob (Mar 20, 2014)

Just sold my clubs with these guys after a heads up from oddsocks. 

The online sales picture upload didn't work but I emailed them on and the following day got a phone call to discuss the clubs and agreed a price. 

Next thing I know a cheque for Â£5 more than Golfbidders offer was in my hands and pick up of the clubs was arranged via APC. Didn't have to pay any postage just had to box them up so that's actually about Â£15 better off since I live in Northern Ireland.   

Great friendly service with a display of trust that is lacking in today's online world.


----------



## ainley87simon (Mar 21, 2014)

I have just sold a set of irons to them today, very happy with the price, and service. 

Great find. 



palindromicbob said:



			Just sold my clubs with these guys after a heads up from oddsocks. 

The online sales picture upload didn't work but I emailed them on and the following day got a phone call to discuss the clubs and agreed a price. 

Next thing I know a cheque for Â£5 more than Golfbidders offer was in my hands and pick up of the clubs was arranged via APC. Didn't have to pay any postage just had to box them up so that's actually about Â£15 better off since I live in Northern Ireland.   

Great friendly service with a display of trust that is lacking in today's online world.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Andy (Mar 21, 2014)

Their prices to buy are howling! Be surprised if they move anything on at all.


----------



## palindromicbob (Mar 21, 2014)

The cards I received from them would indicate they plan to be more than just club sales and they also look to be offering hire. They offered me a good price for my irons and great service so I'm happy and I hope them success with the business>


----------



## Oddsocks (Mar 22, 2014)

Glad they come through, the owner lives very close to me and is always up for a deal, I got my ogio bag at almost 35% if the retail cost.


----------

